# Software > Linux >  Βοήθεια με Linux/samba/ftp/win98se

## mojiro

Σε λίγο καιρό θα συνδεθώ και εγώ στο AWMN ως απλός χρήστης.

Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι:
Έχω ένα παλοιό PC με Pentium 133, μνήμη 256MB SDRAM και
40GB σκληρό. Mπορώ να του βάλω Linux με Samba ώστε να
μοιράζω τα αρχεία μου στους άλλους μέσω FTP και ταυτόχρονα
να μοιράζω την ασύρματη σύνδεση σε άλλα PC του σπιτιού μου
μέσω LAN? Τα 2 PC που έχω στο σπίτι δουλεύουν μόνιμα με
Windows 98 SE. Το πακέτο Linux που έχω είναι η SuSE 7.2
Professional.

Και κάτι ακόμη... επειδή είμαι άσχετος με LAN μέσω Linux
υπάρχει κανένας tutorial?  ::  

αυτά τα ολίγα ήθελα να ρωτήσω...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Pentium 133 με 256 μνήμη; Παίρνουν τόση πολύ μνήμη τόσο παλιά μηχανήματα;
Τον σκληρό τον βλέπει κανονικά;
Έχεις κάνει update το bios;

Anyway με Samba δεν μοιράζεσαι τα αρχεία σου με ftp.

Άλλο το ένα άλλο το άλλο.

Με Samba μπορείς να βλέπεις το pc με το linux μέσα από τα windows (δημιουργείς shares όπως στα windows).
Δεν έχω δουλέψει SuSE και δεν ξέρω τι εργαλεία έχει για το configuration του samba.
Θα βάλεις γραφικό περιβάλλον; (άν το σηκώνει...)

Λογικά θα έχει κάποιο εργαλείο το SuSE σε γραφικό περιβάλλον για την διαχείριση των shares.
Αλλιώς μπορείς είτε να κάνεις το config manually κάνοντας edit τα configuration files του samba ή να στήσεις κάνα Webmin όπου μπορείς να κοντρολάρεις όλο το μηχάνημα μέσα από τον Internet Explorer (μαζί και τον Samba).

Άμα θες να στήσεις FTP πρέπει να σηκώσεις έναν ftp daemon (προσωπικά χρησιμοποιώ τον proftpd).
Το πιο λογικό είναι να παρέχει κάποιον με την εγκατάσταση το SuSE.

Την ασύρματη σύνδεση μπορείς να την μοιράσεις κάνοντας Masquerade στο interface που έχει την ασύρματη σύνδεση. (δεν ξέρω κάποιο άλλο τρόπο ακόμα... στο ψάξιμο είμαι για το συγκεκριμένο...)

Για tutorial δεν υπάρχει καλύτερο από το Google  ::  
Ψάξε για 
Samba Configuration Tutorial ή Samba Configuration How To
Masquerade ή Internet Sharing +Linux

----------


## m0bius

Η πιο εύκολη λύση για κάποιον που θέλει να ρυθμίσει την samba χωρίς ιδιαίτερες γνώσεις είναι να εγκαταστήσεις το swat (νομίζω έρχεται μαζί στο ίδιο package με την samba, οπότε αν δεν το έχεις πιθανόν να χρειαστείς να βάλεις μια πιο καινούργια έκδοση της samba -υπάρχουν precompiled για το suse). Το swat είναι ένας mini web server ο οποίος κυρίως έχει ως σκοπό την ρύθμιση του configuration file της samba, καθώς και διαδικασίες start/stop/restart κτλ.

Πάντως έχει υπόψην σου ότι μπορείς να δείς τα shares ενός windows μηχανήματος και χωρίς να υπάρχει η samba στο PC σου αρκεί να υπάρχει το SMBFS μέσα στον πυρήνα και τρέχοντας την εντολή:



```
mount -t smbfs -o username=username,password=password //IP/ShareName /mount_point
```

Τώρα αναφορικά με την διαδικτύωση. Αν είναι δύο μηχανήματα τα οποία θες να συνδέσεις ή συνδέονται μέσω hub χρείαζετε κάτι του στύλ:



```
ifconfig device ip netmask 255.255.255.0 up
```

Ενώ αν πρόκειται για διασύνδεση μέσω switch χρειάζεται:



```
ifconfig device ip netmask 255.255.255.0 up
route add default netmask 255.255.255.0 eth0
route add default gw ip netmask 255.255.255.0 eth0
```

Αυτά όλα είναι από command line, έχε υπόψην σου ότι το Yast (μπλιαχ) έχει module για την ρύθμιση των ethernet devices σου.

----------


## Vcore

Αν δεν στο επιτρέπει η δύναμη του μηχανήματος σιγά το πράγμα 

και απο την κονσόλα πειράζεις ένα αρχείο με ρυθμίσεις ανοίγεις λογαρισμούς και είσαι έτοιμος.

κοίτα το smb.conf kai smbpasswd μέσα στο /etc/samba 

piece of cake  ::

----------


## m0bius

> Αν δεν στο επιτρέπει η δύναμη του μηχανήματος σιγά το πράγμα 
> 
> και απο την κονσόλα πειράζεις ένα αρχείο με ρυθμίσεις ανοίγεις λογαρισμούς και είσαι έτοιμος.
> 
> κοίτα το smb.conf kai smbpasswd μέσα στο /etc/samba 
> 
> piece of cake


Το να βάλει user level authentification στη samba ένας νέος χρήστης γενικότερα στο χώρο του linux δεν θα έλεγα ακριβώς ότι είναι piece of cake.  ::  

Πάντως το swat μπορεί να το χρησιμοποιήσει only once για να φτιάξει τα configuration files του καθώς και τα shares και μετά να το κλείσει  ::

----------


## mojiro

λοιπον η μητρική τα βλέπει αυτά. το θέμα είναι να καταφέρω να στήσω
τον ftp server. ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια. την δευτέρα μου έρχεται η
cisco340 και βλέπουμε.

----------


## andreas

Αν το μηχανημα ειναι ακεφαλο(=χωρις οθονη) τοτε πετα τα suse και βαλε τιποτα αλλο.... Θα σου τα ζαλισει γιατι εχει δικα του config - μεσω yast.

----------


## Vcore

m0bius εύκολο είναι ρε συ δεν τα είπαμε προχτές?  ::  

 ::

----------


## nasos

> Αν το μηχανημα ειναι ακεφαλο(=χωρις οθονη) τοτε πετα τα suse και βαλε τιποτα αλλο.... Θα σου τα ζαλισει γιατι εχει δικα του config - μεσω yast.


Και το mandrake έχει linuxconf, αλλά δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένος να κάνεις τις ρυθμίσεις απ'αυτό. Μπορείς να τις κάνεις και manually, το ίδιο και στο suse το οποίο έχω επίσης χρησιμοποιήσει.

----------


## andreas

Πηγα στο /proc/sys/ipv4/ip_forward (δεν θυμαμε ακριβως την διαδρομη) και το κανω 1.
Μετα το restart το κανει 0 μονο του! 

Πως εξηγειται αυτο? Αν το αλλαξεις μεσα απο το KDE θα παιξει κανονικα παντως.....


--- εδιτ -----

Με ssh πως μπορω να μεταφερω καποιο αρχειο? (Αν και δεν νομιζω να γινεται!)
Θελω να βαλω νεο πυρηνα στο debian , smbfs δεν υποστηριζει ο πυρηνας
Το μονο που βλεπω ειναι να το γραψω σε cd

----------


## apoikos

Ό,τι ρυθμίσεις κάνεις στο /proc είναι non-persistent, δηλαδή χάνονται στο reboot, γιατί πολύ απλά το /proc δεν υπάρχει στο δίσκο σου (είναι ψευδό-σύστημα αρχείων). Αν θες πήγαινε στο /etc/init.d και κάνε ένα grep -Hi ip_forward * για να δεις σε ποιό initscript ρυθμίζεται η ερήμην (default) συμπεριφορά του και να την αλλάξεις.

/edit: Γίνεται μεταφορά αρχείων, με το sftp (Secure FTP), το οποίο είναι μέρος του openssh (sftp [email protected]). Στο server χρειάζεται να τρέχει μόνο ο sshd.

----------


## pavlidisd

> Με ssh πως μπορω να μεταφερω καποιο αρχειο? (Αν και δεν νομιζω να γινεται!)
> Θελω να βαλω νεο πυρηνα στο debian , smbfs δεν υποστηριζει ο πυρηνας
> Το μονο που βλεπω ειναι να το γραψω σε cd


Γίνεται! Για ευκολία βρες τον secure shell client στο http://www.ssh.com (thanx craven) με το οποίο μπορείς να κάνεις drag n drop τα αρχεία από το ένα pc στο άλλο μέσω ssh  ::

----------


## koki

scp ή sftp νομίζω λέγεται αυτό που περιγράφεις ,scp secure copy ή αλλιώς cοpy μέσω ssh (βλέπε εδώ για τα man page του στο linux πχ.) ή και sftp secure ftp αντίστοιχα (βλ. εδώ)
Xρήσιμα για σένα θα πρέπει να είναι τα κλασσικά της γνωστής συνταγής "putty-family" http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgta ... nload.html . Το putty είναι ίσως το πιο διάσημο εργαλείο για telnet/ssh κλπ σε windows, όπως πιθανώς γνωρίζετε, και τα άλλα clientάκια είναι για τις αντίστοιχες υπηρεσίες.
Επειδή μου κίνησε την περιέργεια το drug n drop βρήκα δυο-τρία GUI πραγματάκια, δείτε και εδώ http://www.jfitz.com/tips/ssh_for_windows.html που είναι ένας καλός συγκεντρωτικός οδηγός για το SSH protocol και το τι μπορει να γίνει μέσω αυτού καθώς και κάποιες σοβαρές προτάσεις για το πώς.
Συμπέρανα πάντως ότι το WinScp(άλλο ένα link @tucows.gr) είναι το πιο διάσημο και καλό.

----------


## andreas

Σε windows χρησιμοποιω το Secure-CRT.

Ενα ακομα προβλημα που μου εμφανιστηκε (εχω χαλασει το τοπικ του παιδιου):

Στο μελλον-ταρατστοPC δεν υπαρχει και δεν μπορω να τρεξω visual εφαρμογες (make *x*config). Δεν εχω τις αντοχες για το 'make config' 
 ::  

Εφτιαξα το '.config' στο κανονικο pc, και το εστειλα στο ταρατσατο. Αλλα μου βγαζει error στην αρχη του 'make dep'. Αμα κανω κανονικα τον πυρηνα στο PC και τον μεταφερο μετα στο ταρατσοPC θα εχω προβλημα? Με τα modules τι μπορω να κανω?

----------


## koki

για να σου απαντήσω πιο ξεκάθαρα σε linux2linux ssh file transfer : scp , sftp.

----------


## andreas

το εκανα αυτο [με το psftp ]  ::  
Το προβλημα τωρα ειναι αλλου!
Στο οτι χτυπαει ο κερνελ!!!

--- edit ---
Βρηκα πατεντα-->

make config 
πατημενο το εντερ μεχρι να τελειωσει - φτιαχνει οτι αρχεια θελει
rm -f .config
vi .config
και παστε το δικο μου .config  ::  
Μεχρι στιγμης φαινεται να δουλευει!

--- edit2 ---
Απλα βαζεις το .config στο root dir του source tree και
make oldconfig

----------


## HdkiLLeR

> το εκανα αυτο [με το psftp ] 
> Το προβλημα τωρα ειναι αλλου! 
> Στο οτι χτυπαει ο κερνελ!!! 
> 
> --- edit --- 
> Βρηκα πατεντα--> 
> 
> make config 
> πατημενο το εντερ μεχρι να τελειωσει - φτιαχνει οτι αρχεια θελει 
> ...


Γιατί πεδεύεσαι και δεν κάνεις ένα make menuconfig να τελειώνεις;(υπάρχει και αυτό για τους λογικούς ανθρώπους που δεν χρησιμοποιούν Χ  ::  )
Επίσης την μεταφορά του .config να την κάνεις μόνο μεταξύ ίδιας σειράς πηρήνων(πχ 2.4.χ...)




> Πηγα στο /proc/sys/ipv4/ip_forward (δεν θυμαμε ακριβως την διαδρομη) και το κανω 1. 
> Μετα το restart το κανει 0 μονο του!


Διάβαζες και λειτουργικά του Κάβουρα πανάθεμα σε!!(πλάκα κάνω). Όπως είπε ο apoikos παραπάνω το proc είναι εικονοκό fs συνεπώς οι αλλαγές εκεί είναι temporary. Για να ενεργοποιήσεις το ip forwarding πολύ απλά πας στο αρχείο:/etc/network/options, το κάνεις edit και του αλλάζεις την εγγραφή ip_forward=no σε ip_forward=yes. 

Απλά πράγματα  ::

----------


## andreas

Το "make menuconfig" δεν το παιρνει. του lειπουν καποια libs!!! 
Anyway,τωρα τελειωσα [ελπιζω να παιξουν ολα]

Κατω ο καβουρας!!! Του Τannenbaun διαβασα και εδωσα!  ::  
Το "υλισμικο" μου λεγαμε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

ωχ... κι ο Ανδρέας "δικιά μας" είναι?

Σαν πολλοί δε μαζευτήκαμε?

----------


## HdkiLLeR

> Το "make menuconfig" δεν το παιρνει. του lειπουν καποια libs!!!


ncurses(apt-get install ncurses,ncurses-bin ...και ότι άλλο χρειαστεί).

----------


## HdkiLLeR

> ωχ... κι ο Ανδρέας "δικιά μας" είναι?
> 
> Σαν πολλοί δε μαζευτήκαμε?


Με την γενική έννοια του όρου ναι είναι δικός μας συνάδελφος...Ειδικότερα όχι. Απλά έχει τύχει να γνωρίζει τι παίζει με τα συγγράματα του Κάβουρα   ::   ::  .

----------


## mojiro

αν και δεν ειναι οτι καλύτερο το suse (απο οτι λετε) καταφερα και έστησα
samba server και βλεπω τα αρχεια που θελω στα win98se  :: 
(smb.conf -> τελειο)

σειρα εχει ο ftp server!!! ευχαριστω και παλι για την help σας.

τα shares του pc με τα win98se απο που τα βλέπω στα linux?

----------


## andreas

> ncurses(apt-get install ncurses,ncurses-bin ...και ότι άλλο χρειαστεί).


Για το ncurses ελεγε οτι δεν υπαρχει ! (ισως ειναι σε καποιο cd ου δεν εχει σκαναρει) Δεν εχει σημασια ποια 




> τα shares του pc με τα win98se απο που τα βλέπω στα linux?


mount -t smbfs -o username=username,password=password //IP/ShareName /mount_point 

Σιγουρεψου οτι ο πυρηνας υποστηριζει smbfs kai οτι το /mount_point υπάρχει




> Το "υλισμικο" μου λεγαμε


Να και ενα quote στον εαυτο μου!! 
Το "υλισμικο" *π*ου λεγαμε --> μου ξεφυγε  ::

----------


## pavlidisd

apt-get install libncurses5-dev  ::

----------


## Achille

> apt-get install libncurses5-dev


Αυτό ακριβώς  ::

----------


## HdkiLLeR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pavlidisd
> 
> apt-get install libncurses5-dev 
> 
> 
> Αυτό ακριβώς


yep  ::

----------


## mojiro

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

ετοιμος και ο ftp server !!! 
τελικα τον proftpd εβαλα

εκανα δοκιμαστικα ενα download μεσω ftp και
ο explorer επιασε 240kbyte/s
ο mozilla επιασε 500kbyte/s
το flashget επιασε απο 600kbyte/s εως 1000kbyte/s
ποιο πάνω δεν πάει? μόνο 8mbit/s από τα 100mbit/s
λίγα δεν είναι?

την δευτερα/τριτη που θα εχω και την wifi καρτα θα
δοκιμασω το rooting. με τα απλα 56κ modem τι γινεται?
εχω εσωτερικο zoom 2925 56k HCF kflex με rockwell. 
και δεν το βλεπει ....... anyway δεν με νοιαζει και τοσο.

----------

